# Vizsla Lost and Found Facebook Page



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

I just learned that there is a Vizsla Lost and Found Facebook page. Is there anyway to pin this on the main Vizsla forum page so we can help spread the word? Currently there are only 822 people that know it exists.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vizsla-Lost-Found/111513005553156


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I stickied (stuck?? ???) the thread in the general vizslas category. Hopefully that will help spread the word. Thanks for sharing.


----------

